# Regulations for Waterfowl on Lake Chatuge



## wbcoop7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Could someone guide me to a link of regulations for waterfowl hunting on Lake Chatuge or TVA lakes?  I can't seem to find anything about Lake Chatuge or TVA lakes.  All I see on the State of Georgia's website are Georgia Power lakes.  Thanks for any help that you can offer me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2013)

I have hunted the lake several times and killed some mallards and geese. You gota to stay awy from the shore. Unlike lakes like Clarks Hill where folks can not own shore line, the feds do folks on TVA lakes do own all the way to the water line. What we did was we hunted the islands and we stayed away from boat docks and we did not shot in any direction close to anybodys  house. We were checked by the game wardens sevral times and had no problems. Just remember that some of those folks think those ducks and geese are pets. Good Luck


----------

